
We Asked Prosecutor If Health Insurance Companies Care About Fraud. They Laughed - hhs
https://www.propublica.org/article/we-asked-prosecutors-if-health-insurance-companies-care-about-fraud-they-laughed-at-us
======
nodefury
"...they pass the costs off to you."

